# VBA - Pivot Tabelle formatieren



## fonds (19. November 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe folgenden Code und möchte diesen allgemein schreiben.

Code:

With ActiveSheet.PivotTables("PivotTable1").PivotFields("COUNTRY")
        .LayoutSubtotalLocation = xlAtTop
        .LayoutForm = xlOutline
End With

In meinem Beispiel werden beim Pivotfeld "Country" die Teilergebnisse oben angezeigt. Das Feld ändert sich leider. (Country, name, Konzern) etc. 
Ich möchte dass immer das erste Rowfield dieses Layout hat, unabhängig der Bezeichnung "Country" etc.

Besten Dank!


----------

